# Gotta  Pee (adult humor)



## richoso1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Two women friends had gone for a girl's night out. 
Both were very faithful and loving wives, however 
they had gotten over-enthusiastic on the Bacardi 
Breezers. 

Incredibly drunk and walking home they needed to 
pee, so they stopped in the cemetery. 

One of them had nothing to wipe with so she thought 
she would take off her panties and use them. 

Her friend however was wearing a rather expensive 
pair of panties and did not want to ruin them. 

She was lucky enough to squat down next to a grave 
that had a wreath with a ribbon on it, so she 
proceeded to wipe with that. 

After the girls did their business they proceeded to 
go home. 

The next day one of the woman's husband was concerned 
that his normally sweet and innocent wife was still in 
bed hung over, so he phoned the other husband and sai d: 
'These girl nightsout have got to stop! I'm starting to suspect the worst. .. my wife came home with no panties!!' 

'That's nothing' said the other husband, 
'Mine came back with a card stuck to her butt that 
said..... 

*'From all of us at the Fire Station. *
*We'll never forget you.''*


----------



## richtee (Aug 2, 2008)

Hehehehe....


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## coyote (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaaahaahaaaha!!


----------



## toddb (Aug 3, 2008)

Now that's comedy!!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 3, 2008)

Yup, thats a good one.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 3, 2008)

lol thats funny


----------



## meat-man (Aug 6, 2008)

thats great


----------

